# Request for PRONTO Volunteer



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just purchased an unbranded freeview receiver, only to find none of the inbuilt freeview codes will control it.

Would some kind soul be happy if I were to post them my remote, so they could use their PRONTO to capture the codes?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you tried the forums over at Remote Central?

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/forums.cgi

They might be able to help.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Or maybe not.
The OP wants someone with a Pronto AND the 'special' remote capture program. This data then has to be emailed to someone so it can be included in the Tivo database.

Not sure if this is possible anymore. Maybe OzSat knows?

I have a pronto (somewhere) and the special program for capturing the codes for Tivo.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

johala_reewi said:


> I have a pronto (somewhere) and the special program for capturing the codes for Tivo.


hi johala_reewi

would you be happy to capture the codes, assuming you are able to locate your pronto?

By way of an incentive, I have a spare tivo power power supply (used but working) I could let you have


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Have found pronto and loaded up the tivo data capure program and it is working.
So feel free to send your remote. You can PM me for address. No need for the power supply.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

johala_reewi said:


> Have found pronto and loaded up the tivo data capure program and it is working.
> So feel free to send your remote. You can PM me for address. No need for the power supply.


I can also help as well! I've got a pronto!

and using the following URL

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb-unsupported.htm

you get it working.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Not sure if sending the CCF files to Gary still works to get the codes into the Tivo remote codes database.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Remote arrived and scanned. CCF file attached

Have also attached hex values.
1st 2 scans looked a bit dodgy so I did a third scan which looks better.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

***REQUEST TO ADMINS/MODS***

Can the attached CCF files be uploaded to the tivo database for trial?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Did you get anywhere with this?
Have still got your remote in case I need to rescan it.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hopefully the codes will get uploaded shortly. I'll let you know if the remote needs re scanning.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm still awiting a response regarding this matter


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Sorry for hijacking this thread slightly, but does this mean the US are still quite happy to "support" our loveable S1 Tivos in this way?

If so, at least that means they know we're still here


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

PhilG said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread slightly, but does this mean the US are still quite happy to "support" our loveable S1 Tivos in this way?
> 
> If so, at least that means they know we're still here


When I get an answer - then that just go on to give you an answer


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

It's not looking promising...


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Defintely not very promising...

Shall I send your remote back now?


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

johala_reewi said:


> Defintely not very promising...
> 
> Shall I send your remote back now?


Yes please, and thanks for your help just the same.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Remote is in the post.
Do you have tivoweb access to your Tivo?
If you do, you might be able to update the pronto data onto your tivo yourself.
There is a tool on the website you can use.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a Pronto RU990 (colour, 96MB version with RF as well as IR).
I have both V+ and Tivo setup on it, if you want the CCF file....
(I realise this isn't your Freeview box, but the TiVo S1 bits may be of use, before I lose them with the S3 arrives!)


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

johala_reewi said:


> Remote is in the post.
> Do you have tivoweb access to your Tivo?
> If you do, you might be able to update the pronto data onto your tivo yourself.
> There is a tool on the website you can use.


Remote received, many thanks. I have tivoweb access, so will look into that possibility.

I'm really disappointed with the lack of response from tivo - I have made zero demands on them since paying them my £200. Not updating remote codes is in many ways the same as stopping the EPG - lets hope more notice is given when the EPG plug is finally pulled.

Any plans I may of had of getting a virgin tivo are now ditched.

I would revert back from network-supplied-data to modem data just to cost tivo a few more £££, but that's not in the best interests of tivo S1 owners, so I won't.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

jarob10 said:


> Remote received, many thanks. I have tivoweb access, so will look into that possibility.
> 
> I'm really disappointed with the lack of response from tivo - I have made zero demands on them since paying them my £200. Not updating remote codes is in many ways the same as stopping the EPG - lets hope more notice is given when the EPG plug is finally pulled.
> 
> ...


I know that Gary Sargent used to send them to TiVo in the old days before he drooped off the radar, but I didn't think TiVo had updated the IR database in years!

I've always used the website tool prontoconverter, It's still there.

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/prontoconverter/index.php

and works....


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

jarob10 said:


> lets hope more notice is given when the EPG plug is finally pulled.


Bad news I'm afraid - they are pulling the service from 1st June


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

einstein said:


> I know that Gary Sargent used to send them to TiVo in the old days before he drooped off the radar, ...


Ah, I always wondered what happened to him. I didn't realise it was that bad - poor guy - drooping ...


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Wasn't there a TV advert about that recently?


----------

